# To Pack Sawdust Or Not ?? (edited)



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 9, 2011)

Post edited ....  I was asked to take this post down...  and I will, as I do not want to cause any conflicts on these wonderful forums


----------



## alelover (Dec 9, 2011)

You need to pack the dust a little bit. It looks like your rows are a little wide too. Hard to tell without dimensions.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes it needs to be packed. Not real tight but tamped down with your thumb.


----------



## venture (Dec 9, 2011)

X3 on tamping down lightly.  Kinda like you would a pipe of tobacco.

Also, I like a pencil tip propane torch better than the butane micro torches.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm also wondering if the holes are a lot bigger then the AMNS which would cause the unit to get more oxygen to the dust and in turn make it burn much faster then the AMNS. Just a though. I wouldn't be able to tell unless we had a side by side shot.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 9, 2011)

Maybe try some pellets in there as well and see how they run.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 9, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Maybe try some pellets in there as well and see how they run.



Yes...  I want to try the pellets but I don't have any...   or sawdust for that matter...  thats why I made my own sawdust...  I tried wood chips first but they don't stay lit...  This was a screen on the front of a lawnmower at one time..  Like I said tho,,  it's all experimental...  thx for the reply


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 9, 2011)

I bet you would get a longer burn on the pellets. Also depending on how much smoke you need and how big your smoker is you maybe only need to light one side of the unit and instead of 1.5 hours you would get around 3 hours. Just my $.02


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice looking rig. Now where have I seen that before???? Looks kind of familiar. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 haha


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 19, 2011)

I didnt see nothing wrong with the posting.


----------

